# "Man allegedly killed by neighbor in dispute over mowing grass." Ok which one of you is it?



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Guys I know we all take lawn care seriously here but don't do this. I don't want people to think of us as dangerous nuts. :lol:

https://www.fox5ny.com/news/man-allegedly-killed-by-neighbor-in-dispute-over-mowing-grass


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@john5246 I moved this to the general folder.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Well this should do wonders for Tennessee's reputation.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm firing my lawyer, he said he had this gagged.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

This sounds like a "Florida Man" story.


----------

